# ESP LTD M-17 is it any good?



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 15, 2013)

Ive been seeing the new ESP LTD M-17 7 string popping up everywhere for only $199 and i cannot find a single review of it. Does ANYONE have any opinions on it? Im a master of taking an el cheapo model like this and modding it out and setting them up. 

But i want to know if its any good at all. Maybe compared to the SC-207 which is $100 more. But i hate that stupid middle pickup


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a model that hasn't officially been released yet mate. Yes, it's available on eBay and some stores but only for around a month and I've not seen anyone do a NGD on here with one. For the price in sure it'll be decent and a good base for modding. 

How about you take one for the team?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 15, 2013)

Seriously considering it! It would be amazing with a BKP blackhawk me thinks.....


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe even sand off the finish and if the grain looks nice give it a good oil rub down......... And fill the bottom of the pickup cavaties and make it a mount to wood set up even


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 15, 2013)

Any what kind of oils or stains could i use and how to use them? I never have before. Its got a basswood body


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 15, 2013)

The body looks a little small. I can't get into it.


----------



## op1e (Jan 15, 2013)

Its just a reintroduction of the M-107, for the most part. Had an M-207 and its not bad at all. Just gotta pick the right pups for basswood. Dont drop a lot of coin, though. Just throw a D Activator in the bridge and be done with it. Probly gonna need a set of Grovers, too, that was the weak point of mine. Shit for the money it you're better off getting a Scope from Rondo. Way better guitar than my M-207 and comes with 18:1 Grovers and a GOOD trem, and not basswood. Ya the headstock doesn't look as cool, but I'm over that.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 15, 2013)

The M-1x's are beginner level guitars, so they will feel as such. They are the lowest level offered by ESP/LTD, and are generally aimed at people getting a first guitar or similar. I'd just try to score a cheap used guitar instead in that price range.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 15, 2013)

How are the douglas scope 7s? I saw a couple here. Id like to try that as well. I oy found a couple reviews but it sounds pretty awesome. If i can find one with a fixed bridge. Time to investigate......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Any what kind of oils or stains could i use and how to use them? I never have before. Its got a basswood body



I dont think basswood would look good with a trans finish or an oiled finish. Its a ver pale and plain looking wood. Its also hard to oiland stain, I believe.


----------



## op1e (Jan 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dont think basswood would look good with a trans finish or an oiled finish. Its a ver pale and plain looking wood. Its also hard to oiland stain, I believe.



Believe that. Mine looked ok with a dark matte stain, but the way they piece the bodies together, the grain and tone dont always match very well. Veneer + binding is the best way to go. As for the Scope 727, I've done a shitload of gigs in the last 2 years and its a rock. Fretwork is fine, neck seems wider than my LTD's but flatter. My trem is blocked. I pull it outta the case and its pretty much in tune depending on how cold it is. Nice tones for cleans and heavy. I have a JB in the bridge and the stock neck pickup is fine, has almost a single coil bite without the volume drop off.


----------



## apiss (Jan 16, 2013)

Found a video:

For $199, I'd buy it.


----------



## 7StringFury (Jan 17, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> How are the douglas scope 7s? I saw a couple here. Id like to try that as well. I oy found a couple reviews but it sounds pretty awesome. If i can find one with a fixed bridge. Time to investigate......



I bought a douglas scope 7 for my first 7 string and loved it, I recently put a EMG/BKP combo in it and it sounds awesome! its most likely going to be my main 7 again.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like im getting a douglas! I saw a 727 baritone here with. Tune o matic and string thru. I wish more guitar makers made a flat top strin thru but as long as its a no tremolo ill try it. Only deterrant for me was its flame maple and green. Butt fuckin ugly. But nothin a new paint job cant fix


----------

